# Applaws No Cereal Complete Dry Large Breed Puppy Food



## lowey2013 (Jun 21, 2013)

Has anyone used this Applaws No Cereal Complete Dry Large Breed Puppy Food - Applaws No Cereal Complete Dry Large Breed Puppy Food 2kg Chicken. | Pets at Home

Whats your opinions on it?

Ingredients:

Chicken 67% (from Dried Chicken), Chicken Mince 8% Potato Starch 7%, Peas 6% (from Dried Peas), Poultry Oil 3% (Source of Omega 6), Beet Pulp, Poultry Gravy, Whole Egg (from Dried Egg), Cellulose Plant Fibre, Minerals, Salmon Oil (source of Omega 3 and EPA and DHA) Vitamins, Tomato (from Dried Tomato), Carrot (from Dried Carrot), Chicory Extract (F.O.S), Alfalfa Meal, Seaweed/Kelp, Yeast Extract (Purified Beta Glucan min 0.1%), Glucosamine, Methylsulfonylmethane, Chondroitin, Peppermint, Paprika Meal, Turmeric, Thyme Extract, Citrus Extract, Taurine 1000 mg/kg, Yucca Extract, Cranberry, Fennel Extract, Carob Extract, Ginger, Rosehip Extract, Dandelion Extract, Rosemary Oil Extract, Oregano, Probiotic: Contains E1705 Enterococcus faecium cernelle 68 (SF68: NCIMB 10415) 1,000,000 cfu/kg as an aid in the establishment, maintenance and restoration of a balanced gut flora in puppies.

Additives: 

Protein 38%, Crude Oils and Fats 20%, Crude Fibres 4.5%, Crude Ash 8%, Calcium 1.34%, Phosphorous 1.31%, Carbohydrates<21.5%. No added artificial colourants, flavourings or preservatives

Applaws No Cereal Complete Dry Large Breed Puppy Food 2kg Chicken. | Pets at Home


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

I wouldn't feed it to my dog


----------



## lowey2013 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi Apoolutz, 

Thanks for the reply, any particular reason why you wouldnt?

Thanks


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

It actually looks quite good to me, though some of the names are not what is used over here. What is poultry oil and poultry gravy?


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

My concerns: Poultry Oil, Poultry Gravy


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

Not a fan of the poultry oil and poultry gravy, potato starch and beet pulp and not very much meat but that's just my opinion


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

What, specifically ARE poultry oil and poultry gravy? 
Poultry fat I know.

Figure its a kibble there has to be some carb for extrusion.

Beet pulp - my maini ssue is GMO but then I dont' feed chicken (who are fed GMO grain) for same reason. I don't know if chicken are fed GMO corn in UK though or if beets are GMO.


----------



## lowey2013 (Jun 21, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> What, specifically ARE poultry oil and poultry gravy?
> Poultry fat I know.
> 
> Figure its a kibble there has to be some carb for extrusion.
> ...


I dont know is my honest answer, but i have sent an email to the Applaws customer service asking the question. I will let you know there response.


----------



## lowey2013 (Jun 21, 2013)

*Acana Large Breed Puppy*

I have also been recommended Acana Classic Puppy Large Breed, anyone had experience with this?

INGREDIENTS
Chicken meal, steel-cut oats, deboned chicken, whole potato, peas, whole egg, deboned flounder, chicken fat, sun-cured alfalfa, chicken liver, herring oil, pea fiber, whole apples, whole pears, sweet potato, pumpkin, butternut squash, parsnips, carrots, spinach, cranberries, blueberries, kelp, chicory root, juniper berries, angelica root, marigold flowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, lavender.

SUPPLEMENTS
Vitamin A supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, niacin, riboflavin, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement, zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, selenium yeast, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product.

Puppy Large Breed | Acana


----------



## lowey2013 (Jun 21, 2013)

Havent heard nothing back from the compnay, we have decided to go with Orijen, Large Breed Puppy food instead, see how he gets on...


----------

